# منظومة معالجة التسرب لغاز الكلورين



## اسماعيل ذياب (3 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
هل من معلومات عن منظومة معالجة التسرب لغاز الكلورين
مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## yousefegyp (24 أكتوبر 2012)

برجاء توضيح المطلوب من المنظومة , ولكن باختصاب يوجد نوعين من أنظمة التخلص من الكلور المتسرب :
1- المنظومة الجافة مماثلة لمنظومة الحريق .
2- المنظومة السائلة وتتكون مراوح شفط لسحب الكلور المتسرب داخل برج (يسمى برج التعادل) وهذا البرج به ادشاش لمحلول الصودا االكاوية بتركيز 20% تقريبا فيتفاعل الكلور المتسرب مع الصودا مكونا ملح طعام وماء .


----------

